#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  >  Бардо Смерти

## Вассаби

*ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНЫЕ МИРЫ ПАНЬЯТИССЫ*

Опять эти Параллельные Миры.
No-men land. Сумеречная Зона.
Полоса Отчуждения. Бардо смерти.

Тебя просто включили как лампочку
Как биопрограмму. Непонятно где.
Чувство оторванности, потерянности.
И особенно утраты. Чего не важно.
Важно что чувство это очень острое.
Словно тебя вытащили из своей шкуры
А шкуру бросили в огонь.
Как было с царевной-лягушкой.

За что бы зацепиться...
К чему бы притулиться..
От хождение по воде идут мурашки
По шкуре, которую с тебя содрали..

Свет включили. Но лампочку спрятали глубоко в землю
Что же это такой за свет, что не может ничего осветить.?
Представьте себе глубочайший сон.
А в нём сновидение. Снится не сон.
Снится "реальность". Снится "я есть"..
Никогда такого не видели.?
Вы очень многое потеряли..

Но я скажу вам почему вы этого не видели.
Вы сами заказали себе туда вход.
Вы мгновенно проснётесь, даже не успев войти.
Проснётесь с выпученными глазами
И в холодном поту:
- Что это было.!?

Бардо Смерти. Кем бы ты не был
Святой угодник, продвинутый практик
Даос, йогин, тантрик или простой самаритянин
Всёх непременно ждёт одно.
Чудовищное чувство утраты.
Утраты "этого мира". Утраты "себя"..

Нервная система не нуждается в контроле.
Когда контролёр спит(а он не может не спать)
Она может просто включиться. Как лампочка.
Глубоко под землёй. Отсюда и чувство утраты:
Контролёр утратил контроль(которого он никогда и не имел)

Этих Параллельных Миров нельзя избежать никому.
Их невозможно контролировать. К ним нельзя привыкнуть.
Возможно лишь одно: Невмешательство..

Мир обыденных "будничных мыслей" медленно и незаметно
Становится Миром Миров Параллельных, Бардо Смерти
С тебя медленно сдирают лягушачью шкурку
И ты пускаешься в бесконечное внутреннее путешествие
В Кроличьей норе. Картины и образы, яркие и реалистичные
Полное ощущение дневного света и ощущение "я есть"
Чудные видения, сказочные перемещения и превращения
Порой забавные, порой жуткие, но всегда непоследовательные и нелогичные
И неизменное чувство утраты в этих странных Паралельных Мирах Паньятиссы..

Но дольше также буднично и незаметно снова влазишь в свою лягушачую шкурку
Как не бывало, сново плавное включение будничных и обыденных мыслей..
Уже в словах, не в мыслеобразных картинах.
Сознание идёт по "второму" кругу, замыкая Круг.
Было - не было. Сон и Реальное. Уход и Возвращение.
Живое и Мёртвое. Всё вписано в этот бесконечный Круг..
Сознание движется не останавливаясь и не отвлекаясь.
Не опираясь на знания, свободное от всяких опытов
И вне всяких Разграничений. Невыбирающая Осознанность.
Это называется: Невмешательство. Наблюдение.
Или просто: Медитативность..

Но когда нибудь придёт час.
Когда обратно влезть в "лягушачью шкуру" уже не получится.
Она просто сгорит. Окончательно и безвозвратно.
Тогда то и настанет Момент Истины.

Если не цепляться и не самоустраняться
Не бежать и не просить. Не принимать и не отвергать
Если не верить, не бояться и не просить..
Если не знать и не ждать
А просто дать Извечному Кругу замкнуться в себе
То пожалуй... дальше можно и не рассказывать
Ибо дальше Никакого Дальше..
Параллельные Миры Паньятиссы больше не вернутся...

----------

Forsh (27.11.2016)

----------


## Вассаби

*МОЯ СМЕРТЬ*

В конце ноября темнеет быстро.. на глазах..
На этой неделе моя очередь закрывать и опечатывать ворота
Сдавать территорию под охрану..

Обычно я выхожу раньше.. беру на КПП у охранника тубус.. ключи и слепки
И жду всех у ворот.. пока не выйдут..
Но сегодня я засиделся у себя в отделе .. в компутере..
Время 17.00.. уже темно.. 
Но я знаю что народ из здания нашего отдела выходит позже.. в 17.10
Гашу монитор.. одеваюсь.. собираюсь.. выключаю печь и свет в кабинете..

УПС.. в здании темно.. и тихо..
- Наверно опять свет отключили - думаю я..
Спускаюсь в темноте по лестнице..

УПС №2.. Никого нет.. Все ушли..
УПС №3.. Дверь снаружи закрыли ..

Достаю телефон.. Наверно далеко уйти не успели..
Надо позвонить чтобы вернулись и открыли..
УПС №4.. Батарейка села..

Стою.. соображаю что делать..
Вспоминаю.. что запертая дверь врезана в ворота.
А ворота открываются изнутри.. 
Открываю ворота.. выхожу..

Тьма тьмущая.. Фонари не горят..
У нас так экономят на электричестве..
Идти минут 10 до Входных Ворот ..
Бдаго дело..дорога хорошая.. асфальт..

УПС №4.. Эти ворота тоже закрыты.. снаружи..
Понимаю.. что начинаю ничего не понимать..

Перелажу верхом.. иду в сторону КПП
Хочу узнать у охранника.. что за чертовщина..

УПС №4.. КПП на месте нет..
Зато есть какое то другое строение..
В полумраке всматриваюсь в некогда знакомые очертания..
И понимаю что заблудился.. Этих мест я не знаю..

Хочу оглянуться назад.. откуда пришел..на входные ворота..
И вдруг.. холодок под спудом..
Понимаю.. что я вижу что сзади.. не поворачивая головы и туловища..
(Ворот кстати тоже уже нет)

И тут.. понимаю: 
- Стоп. На месте. Это Смерть.. Ты мёртв..
Сиди. Жди. Ни шагу вперёд.. Ни шагу назад. Ни шагу в сторону..

@@@

_Если вы думаете.. что у вас это будет как то иначе.. укусите себя за локоток..
Никто из вас даже и не поймёт.. что вы уже умерли..
Вы будете как прежде делать дела.. решать проблемы..
Может правда картинка будет чуть иной.. 
С похоронами.. покойником и трауром..
И вы будете .. утешать и успокаивать своих близких и родных..
Но так не поймёте.. что в гробу вы.. что хоронят вас..

И в этом смысле.. смерти действительно нет..
Они все были правы..
_
@@@

Конечно.. это фантасмагория.. на кануне Дня Всех Святых.. Хэлловина..
Но даже её.. этой фантасмогория .. никогда не было бы..
Если бы я через неё не один раз проходил "на яву"..
По ту сторону.. жизни и смерти..

@@@
_
И это пожалуй единственный опыт и единственное знание..
Который мы не утрачиваем.. по истечении нашего жизненного срока..
Всё остальное утрачивается.. в тот же миг..
С последним ударом Сердца.._

----------

Forsh (27.11.2016), Шавырин (26.11.2016)

----------


## Вассаби

*POST MORTEM*

Без ощущения тела нет тела
Телесному предшествует чувственное
Оно заключено в крохотной области мозга
Размером с горошину..
Если эту область мозга выключить
Не будет ощущение телесного
А без ощущения тела нет тела..

Человек - это звучит гордо
Ведь это лучшая из природных программ
Почти идеальная микросхема

Бессознательное во сне
Вдруг среди ночи кто-то щелкнул по горошине
В мозговой подкорке
Включился отсек "телесное"
Всё ожило, всё пришло в движение
В красках, в звуках, в ощущениях
Всё пришло в движение. кроме сновидящего тела

Улицы, дороги,дороги, коридоры
Места, дома, лица, дороги, дороги, коридоры
Кажется в этот компьютерный симулятор я когда то играл..
Всё реалистично, всё в живую, всё по настоящему
Да и как иначе.? Ведь все пять чувств здесь..
И ощущение телесного здесь.
А значит и само тело. (Которое где то там, спит)
Но мы этого не знаем..
У нас началось красочное 5D кино
С селфи в главной роли (самим собой)
Но это кино не такое как все предыдущие
Оно очень долгое, не как обычно..

Пора возвращаться.. Но дверь закрыта
Обратно возврата нет. И опять:
Улицы, дороги,дороги, коридоры
Места, дома, лица, дороги, дороги, коридоры
Где то в голове звуковая картинка:
- Ты умер.. Ходи, не ходи. Обратно возврата нету..
Прозвучало и вот оно ... началось...

То к чему ты так и не сумел подготовиться
За всю твою долгую бессмысленную жизнь
Ты переделал тысячи "нужных и важных" дел
Посадил дерево, построил дом, родил сына
Теперь это навсегда уплывает от тебя
И твоё "ощущение телесного" и "ощущение душевного"
Судорожно цепляется за то что тебе никогда и не принадлежало
Легче пальцами ухватить воду и вытащить её на берег
И это как раз то, что ты сейчас тщетно пытаешься сделать
Тщетно. То что было твоей верой и оплотом при жизни той
Тебе здесь поможет не больше чем чугунный якорь под крыло
Ночному мотыльку.. Отчаянье, ужас... страшная утрата

Занавес опускается...
Завтра будет другое 5D кино
С другим сюжетом и в ином жанре
Но главный герой в этом кино будешь уже не ты..
И слава богу, что он этого знать ему не дано...

----------


## Дубинин

Как понос, не остановит неудачно воду пивший, 
так и мозг уныло планы заведённою машиной- порождает непристанно.
Мы друзей не замечаем- лучших и всегда надёжных, 
назначаем их врагами и себе неутомимо этим делаем проблемы.

Ведь кончается обрывом, прекращеньем благодатным, всё чего б мы ни коснулись.
Навсегда и неизбежно- всё явившись в ощущеньях исчезает безвозвратно.
Получив лекарство Будды- об Обрыве благодатном.. вместо принятых таблеток,
Мозг упрямо "продолженьем"- вновь и вновь себя терзает не умея жить иначе.. :Frown:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

чел - Мозг
мир - Мозг
бог - Мозг
...  -  Мозг
(бардо мозга))

----------

Дубинин (27.11.2016)

----------


## Вассаби

_Из Архива Fokusima.. "Параллельные Миры Паньятиссы" от 14.05.2016_


*МНЕ ПРИСНИЛСЯ ШУМ ДОЖДЯ*

Ошо называл медитацию Слушанием..
Ни само-созерцанием..  Ни само-погружением.. Ни наблюдением..
А еще обратите внимание..у многих бронзовых статуэток..(особо индийских)
У будды отвисшие ушки.. сильно и заметные..

Знайте.. он и сейчас вас слушает..
Медитация идёт через слух..
Наблюдайте как внешние звуки..превращаются во внутреннее  слушание..
Замрите на границе восприятия.. Не сортируя.. не опознавая..ни оценивая слушаемое..
Слушаемое..но не услышаное ..

Помните такую старую советскую песню посвященную космонавтике..Евгения Доги.?
.. Мне приснился шум дождя.. и шаги твои в тумане ..
Это не просто гениальный поэтический кульбит.. и удачная метафора..
Именно на этих стоках и собрана весь текст песни.. Ради них эта песня и писалась..
Я некогда давно.. слышал по телевизору рассказ кого то из первых космонавтов..
Кажется это был Леонов..точно не помню..
Вот он рассказывал об этих ужасных провалах в "иную реальность"..
Чудовищно реалистичные видения.. с эффектом выхода из тела и перемещения во времени и пространстве..
Которые случаются у космонавтом в условиях невесомости..
По возвращении и пробуждении от этих провалов им нужно было время
Чтобы вновь прийти в себя и осознать..

Но это повторялось вновь и вновь..
Как Кошмар на Улице Вязов..
Штатные психологи плели на сей счет..что то успокоительное и невразумительное
Типа: это нереально.. это пройдёт.. адаптация..ассимиляция.. и пр..
Но легче от этого не становилось..
Поскольку отличить где истинная реальность, а где ложная.. было невозможно..

Американский Астронавт Луи Амстронг.. позднее ударился в религию..
И разъезжал по миру.. рассказывая всем о своим встречах в космосе с ангелами и богом..
Вот..

Вы можете себе представить сон..
В котором снится шум дождя.?
Нет конечно.. Такое никому не снится..
Всё что может присниться во сне..так это чьи то голоса..
Пророков..близких..умерших родственников..
Но не более того.. Потому что это просто информация..

Шум дождя - не информация..
Это не пища для ума..
Это очень важный трансцедентальный опыт..
В обычной земной практике.. это плоды медтитации
Раскрытие внутренних.. сакральных каналов восприятия..
Минуя внешние органы чувств..

Всё что вы можете увидеть или встретить во сне..
Это свои эмоции..свои мысли.. удивление..восторг..страх и гнев..
Но слушание... просто слушание.. когда тебя нет..а слушание есть
Это совсем иной опыт.. Экзистеальный..
Это больше чем просто астрал и ВТО..

----------

